# Theme list by Jrummy



## Joshjunior

Jrummy posted a apk that has a list of themes for the theme chooser. It's posted at the....other site tho.

if posting this causes problems let me know i'll gladly take it down.


----------



## Joshjunior

*THIS IS NOT MY WORK. ALL CREDIT GOES TO JRUMMY16*

This will list all current CM7/T-Mobile themes. When you click a theme it will take you to the Android Market or website hosting the theme. You can filter by free/paid/hdpi/mdpi/ldpi and search by developer/description/name.

I have been working hard at re-doing Liberty Toolbox into a ROM Toolbox for every phone. A side project with that was creating a T-Mobile theme list for inside the Toolbox. My project is getting so big I developed the app as a side app so I could avoid waiting so long on building. I decided to share the app that will be included in ROM Toolbox.

This app was inspired by THIS thread. Major props to maxpower47 for building the list.

The list in the app is pulled from data on my server. If you would like to update this list it's easy to do and will show up in the app instantly. The list is here: http://jrummy16.com/jrummy/romtoolbo...ile_themes.xml
Please let me know if you would like to take the huge task of updating the list  (gtalk: [email protected])

BLUE = free and donate version
GREEN = free
RED = paid only app

Updated 8-4

New stuff:

- Custom TitleBar
-- Click the icon to open Theme Chooser
-- Long Press the icon to show/hide search tool
- Long Click item
- Don't reload data on switching orientation
- Don't show keyboard when first opening the app
- Some other stuff

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7673758/TMobileThemes.apk


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Josh, you cant actually copy and paste the text directly, or you break the links if firefox or another browser has broken them down to...instead use the edit button)if applicable) or quote button to quote the other message then paste it here removing the quote tags if you like.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Josh your link to JRummy's site is broken. When browsers shorten a link to ... you cant simply copy and paste the contents. You need to edit your message(if applicable) or quote the post your trying to copy, then remove the quotes if you like.

Proper Link:
http://jrummy16.com/jrummy/romtoolbox/tmobile_themes/tmobile_themes.xml


----------



## Joshjunior

Cool thanks.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

No problem, thanks for the list/link.  Oh and @mods, sorry for the double post, not sure what happened there. :s


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Awesome, great idea 

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## modisch

Very cool. Jrummy ftw again.

Thanks for posting this. I don't keep up with the other site much.

-m

{ DroidX «» cm7 «» TapaTalk }


----------



## rycheme

This is so awesome!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18

Someone add my themes to this list.. lol just kidding


----------



## itsTreyG

This is also on the Market now.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.list.tmobile.themes

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## movieaddict

Ty very much for that


----------



## Joshjunior

its nice not having to search all over the web for themes lol. Now only if they'd do this for 3.0 sense themes/skins


----------



## SusieQ

What about themes for liberty gingerbread?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R3Ds

Hmm, none of my themes are listed, I guess they still not consider as CM7 themes. Oh well....

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

